# rechroming question for plastic on spaceliner



## the third man (Jan 16, 2016)

anyone had any luck getting plastic "rechromed"?  I have a spaceliner project.

thanks,
Mike


----------



## toyman (Jan 16, 2016)

Yes,there vis a company in Florida called Custom Coating.They do great work,but very slow.


----------



## the third man (Jan 17, 2016)

thank you for the info.


----------



## pedal_junky (Jan 17, 2016)

Hello Mike, Spaceliners parts should be pretty easy to get. Ditch the chrome shop, hunt for some nicer parts.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 17, 2016)

I had it done for a model motorcycle some years back. That was a very expensive lesson! I agree try to find nice, original parts. It will be much cheaper. V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy (Jan 17, 2016)

Here's the problem though, nice, chrome plastic parts usually end up coming from a very nice, barely ridden bike. Why make somebody part out a nice bike to fix someone else's clunker? I'm not saying your bike is a clunker, but you'll probably have to pay out the money or buy a complete, original bike to get nice chromed plastic.

If it's for a men's frame bike, nice plastic chrome parts can run you well over $100 on eBay. Or more. Plus your time looking and waiting. For a bike that is only worth $250-$300 in today's market, in mint condition.

Get a hold of some motorcycle restoration shops or a company who restores old car interiors. Either one is likely to deal with small, chromed plastic.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 18, 2016)

My point was getting plastic chromed is not cheap. I suppose the bottom line here is, unless this bike hold sentimental value or money is not the object then go ahead. Otherwise it isn't worth it. There are too many nice Spaceliners out there that would probably cost less than having the plastic re-chromed. This isn't counting anything else that needs to be done--metal chroming has gotten very expensive as well. The chrome alone on most of my ballooner restorations easily goes above $1000 for each one. V/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Jan 18, 2016)

KillerChrome if you can master the process.
It's a rattlecanned product that the videos show works. 
I couldn't get to to work but, you might.
Look up the product.
Otherwise try finding a donor....just saying 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Jan 18, 2016)

http://alsacorp.com/killer-chrome/


https://youtu.be/4makFQyHqWo


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 18, 2016)

https://youtu.be/sG28rd3A868


----------



## momo608 (Jan 18, 2016)

I would advise anyone considering those home chroming products to do some google searching on the reviews, the stuff is garbage. I would also advise to just get the parts re-plated, in my experience you will be disappointed with used parts and that just equates to more money thrown away. If you think you can recover the cost of restoration in the market value of the project once completed, better get into some other hobby besides bikes. Looks to me the only people recouping restoration costs on anything these days are people that are into Ferrari's or other high end collector cars.


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 18, 2016)

If you're restoring a Spaceliner, forget about finding mint show quality used plastic parts. Just rechrome what you have. 50 year old chrome plastic is the problem. Every Spaceliner I've seen has some kind of wear and tear on these parts, mine included, and it's a beauty. I'm a big fan of these bikes, I just wish they hadn't used plastic, lol. Also, I'm convinced that any attempt to home chrome these parts will be a waste of time and money. I think the process is called vacuum plating. Google it and find a shop in your area. As for mint Spaceliners being worth only $300, that's a bit outdated. But none of us are here to discourage another member from pursuing a project. The question wasn't one of is it worth it or not, but simply if any of us had any luck getting plastic rechromed.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 18, 2016)

Anything can be restored. I certainly don't want to discourage anyone from pursuing a project. I believe it is helpful though to let people know what to expect so they can weigh their options. V/r Shawn


----------



## detroitbike (Jan 18, 2016)

It's called Vacuum Metallization , commonly used on car interiors in the 60's and 70's.
   Lots of places to have done in the metro Detroit area.

   Read about it here:

http://www.thomasnet.com/articles/custom-manufacturing-fabricating/how-to-metalize-plastic

  Here's a place near me that does it:

http://www.blplating.com/index.htm


----------



## partsguy (Jan 18, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> If you're restoring a Spaceliner, forget about finding mint show quality used plastic parts. Just rechrome what you have. 50 year old chrome plastic is the problem. Every Spaceliner I've seen has some kind of wear and tear on these parts, mine included, and it's a beauty. I'm a big fan of these bikes, I just wish they hadn't used plastic, lol. Also, I'm convinced that any attempt to home chrome these parts will be a waste of time and money. I think the process is called vacuum plating. Google it and find a shop in your area. As for mint Spaceliners being worth only $300, that's a bit outdated. But none of us are here to discourage another member from pursuing a project. The question wasn't one of is it worth it or not, but simply if any of us had any luck getting plastic rechromed.





I agree! I love the fins, chrome, optimism, and national pride this country had during the space race. The first man to the moon! But dang, I wish these late 50s-mid 60s bikes had metal trim, not plastic. I found a NOS tail light housing for my Silver Jet, but I got lucky. This chrome fades the moment it's bolted to a bike. Heat, excessive moisture, UV exposure, and being handled in regular use just wear the plating off.






detroitbike said:


> It's called Vacuum Metallization , commonly used on car interiors in the 60's and 70's.
> Lots of places to have done in the metro Detroit area.
> 
> Read about it here:
> ...




Yup. That is the technical term. I used to work for an auto restoration company, and we chrome plated all the plastic parts in house. It's a fascinating process really.


----------



## vincev (Jan 18, 2016)

I would suggest finding a mint Spaceliner unless the bike is very special to you.I have some and they were not expensive.


----------



## momo608 (Jan 19, 2016)

vincev said:


> I would suggest finding a mint Spaceliner unless the bike is very special to you.I have some and they were not expensive.




Maybe he is one of those guys that gets bummed out if he has a speck of lint that no one else would ever notice under a new waterslide decal, I'm one of those guys. You are not going to find "mint" bikes unless there is a stash of bikes NIB somewhere or someone did a full restoration on one of these. How did the word mint become so subjective anyway? Not trying to be argumentative but doesn't mint mean like a newly minted coin, fresh from stamping and as good as it gets? In the case of bikes or collectible anything, mint means like the day it rolled off the showroom floor, new everything right?  Anyway, I'm all for throwing money at restoration projects if that's what floats your boat. At least you will have something to show for it and something you can take pride in. Vintage stuff will always be worth something unlike what I see most people throwing their money away on. 

Someone pointed out the straight forwardness of the question,  "anyone had any luck getting plastic "rechromed"? I have a spaceliner project." I always wonder what these people think that don't come back to reply after the topics they started veer off into something completely different. It is funny, we're telling the guy to dump that piece of crap and get a better bike and all he wanted was some input on re-plating plastic. For all we know he might have a bike that someone would consider "mint" as is.  I hope he has great success and shows us the results.


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 4, 2016)

Finally found the number of the company for the Chrome plating on plastic.
  I used to use them for plating plastic parts on my older cars (60's).
  The work they did then was incredible. Best I had seen AND Very reasonable.
http://perfectionfinishers.com/vacuum_metalizing.php


----------



## runningbarre (Feb 9, 2016)

my bike veers off all the time...wait...what?!


----------



## zephyrblau (May 20, 2016)

any other feedback on Perfection Finishers ? I have a piece that needs this service... unless anyone knows of a Shelby goose egg tail light for sale. 
(I didn't think so...)


----------



## momo608 (May 20, 2016)

zephyrblau said:


> any other feedback on Perfection Finishers ? I have a piece that needs this service... unless anyone knows of a Shelby goose egg tail light for sale.
> (I didn't think so...)



I was hoping to see some action on this too.

Although I have not had these guys do plastic, they say they do it. I have used their services many times over the years and they get the job done on anything I send them with no complaints or excuses why that can't do something. They stand behind their work and will do it over at no charge if you're not happy but that's rare. Happened only once to me out of a batch of 30 parts once. Once they re-plated a bumper section for me at no charge that I told them I ruined fitting it, $250. I suggest you take a few good photos and email it to them and let them give you a price. The only draw back to this place is a long wait time. They are not cheap but the best platers never are. good luck!

http://www.paulschrome.com/index.php


----------



## CrazyDave (May 20, 2016)

detroitbike said:


> Finally found the number of the company for the Chrome plating on plastic.
> I used to use them for plating plastic parts on my older cars (60's).
> The work they did then was incredible. Best I had seen AND Very reasonable.
> http://perfectionfinishers.com/vacuum_metalizing.php



Good stuff man, thanks for posting this up.  I'm gonna check em out!


----------



## zephyrblau (Jun 15, 2016)

Perfection Refinishers is a production shop and does not take small orders.


----------



## the third man (Aug 25, 2016)

Great seeing all the comments.  I have 3 projects I'm working on.  The Spaceliner was a Birthday gift from my wife.  She said at the time, every boy should get a bike for his birthday. I took some of the posts to heart and am patiently looking for a better plastic front of the tank ( that holds the light Lens).  So while I do that, I have been working on my 1940 airflo project.  That will need another thread started.

Mike


----------

